# Need some advice



## Bean (May 8, 2007)

Hi, Im brand new at this and would appreciate any advice anyone can give me. Ive got a benign growth in my thyroid causing a 'backward' goitre. Im having RAI in 5 weeks. Ive got most of the human precautions sussed but im worried about affecting my dog. Silly maybe but ive read lots of websites about RAI , none mention pets and my local vet didnt know much.Apparantly I cant go near children or pregnant women for 15 days.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Bean,

Usually when there are precautions to humans, it will be the same for pets. However, if your pet has not or will not get very many x-rays through life, then there is no need to worry. The same goes for human except we can't predict how many x-rays they will get through life or other type of treatments containing radiation. The issue of radiation/RAI is not the one dose we get that will contaminate or do any harm, but its rather the accumulation throughout life. So we don't want to add to the accumulation unnecessarily to our love ones and pets.

However, if you still have concerns this is what I did with my two big Labs dogs. I kept them in my utility room that has outside door excess, for feeding and sleeping. The rest of the time they were outside. Feeding and letting them in and out of the house, I wore plastic/rubber throw away surgical gloves when handling their food bowl and the door knob to let them in or out, then I ran like crazy out of the room, LOL!

Surgical gloves will come in handy when handling anything, which will able you to still be on the computer, read a book do hobbies, etc.

Good luck with your treatment, although, RAI is really an uneventful situation.

Best of luck and health.


----------



## Bean (May 8, 2007)

Thanks. There seems such a lot of things to avoid and be careful about. Ive decided to make it a positive thing and get some decorating done!!


----------



## azelea4 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, I also had the RAI, my Dr asked me if I had any pets, when I said my dog he then asked how old, what He told me was if my dog was a puppy/younger he would suggest boarding her but since she is 10 years old it would be another ten years before she would show any effects from my RAI, so, I kept her home, funny thing though, when I came home from the hospital after taking the pills she took one look at me and ran into the other room, she would not come near me, and she stayed away for 4 days, it was liked she smelled it or something, before I actually had the treatment I use to joke that I was going to be glowing, after my dogs reaction I think that maybe I was and only our pets could see it, lol. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Tamara07 (Jun 6, 2007)

GD Women said:


> Hi Bean,
> 
> Usually when there are precautions to humans, it will be the same for pets. However, if your pet has not or will not get very many x-rays through life, then there is no need to worry. The same goes for human except we can't predict how many x-rays they will get through life or other type of treatments containing radiation. The issue of radiation/RAI is not the one dose we get that will contaminate or do any harm, but its rather the accumulation throughout life. So we don't want to add to the accumulation unnecessarily to our love ones and pets.
> 
> ...


I need some help..I don't know what to do as I was just diagnosed with hyper. 2 doctors now have suggested I do RAI. I am 35 and no children which I want still, and would like to know someone that has experienced it RAI. Thank you, Tamara


----------



## alta (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Bean for this question..I never thought of my dogs!! one is only 6 months old. I see the Dr today, so I'm going to ask about it too....I'll report any answer I get


----------



## alta (Oct 21, 2007)

Checked with the doc on the pets and the RAI....he said not to worry about pets, he even thinks it's ok to sleep with you spouse!!!! But this was my first visit, found out I have graves...started meds,,,,hopefully will start feeling better soon.


----------

